# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  The effects of cheese on ones dream

## PhowaBoy

An interesting thread ... wish I could post the link here... "Important Cheese Discovery" with a link describing how cheese can effect your dreams.

In fact, our results show that eating different types of British cheese can make your dreams more interesting so sleep could now become a whole new adventure. 

I propose the following experiement and survey:

Pick your favorite cheese and have a few slices before bed time.  After dreaming try to summarize how you think your dreams have changed since eating cheese before bed.

Fill out survey:

1.  What type of cheese - and where was it made?

2.  How do you feel the cheese has affected your dreams?

Interesting and tasty  :smiley:

----------


## Howie

Well I am certainly a cheese lover. all kinds, every kind. + lots of it.
 I think it is effecting my arteries more so than my lucid dreams.

I never thought to look where it was made?!?

This does contradict the theory of eating before bedtime.  :tongue2:

----------


## Neruo

Yesterday I ate a big chunck of cheese and I had some nice loooong dreams =)

In one I actually played a videogame my brain made up for 10 minutes ^___^

----------


## danbarber

I was always told not to eat cheese before bed because it causes nightmares. However I will lay my sanity on the line in the name of science and eat cheese! *goes to the fridge*

----------


## meda vishni

Well, I eat a lot of stong white cheddar cheeses, often before bed. And I have a lot of LD's!
Maybe the strong taste left in my mouth stimulates my conscious senses just enough to give me the right balance between subconscious and conscious mindfulness to create a conscious awareness whilst dreaming - bringing on lucidity? Who knows, but damn! do I love cheese? yes.

----------


## Neruo

Cheese does not cause nightmares, that is nonsense.

I wonder what the effects of cheese, or fat in general, are on your brain itself... like the stuff around nerves are made of fat... maybe fat helps to create new memory(links) faster?

----------


## Valvo

Whoa, this is interesting. Didn't know cheese could do that. I eat lots of diffirent cheeses, specifically swiss cheese, Mmmm. But I have eaten it before bed... I gotta try this! (Eats three slices of swiss cheese without any breadstuffs) I hope this works!!!  :smiley:

----------


## Gez

Im eating a wad of EXTRA mature cheddar   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Neruo

> _Originally posted by Gez_
> *Im eating a wad of EXTRA mature cheddar *



Hmmmm....

By the way, my cheese-research doesn't really show any great results. Like the magic of cheese hasn't have that much effect on sleep... :0

----------


## lucid_touch

I have experimented with cheese before bed before.

It's very appetizing before bed. So your stomach doesn't keep you up. I advocate a different approach though.

Probably the main reason cheese has such a success rate with dreams is that it is high in the proteins that have the amino acid tryptophan. Tryptophan is a precursor of serotonin. Serotonin helps promote restful sleep and more vivid dreams later in the dream cycle if you eat the cheese close to bed time. If you are eating cheese and crackers with it that will enhance the effect. crackers are high in carbs. Carbs help open the blood brain barrier to let in the tryptophan to metabolize it into serotonin.

I prefer a banana and low salt potato chips an hour before bed though. If you have trouble sleeping this will also be a great sleep aid. One banana and a few crackers or potato chips an hour before bed will probably put you out for the night. Pineapple is high in tryptophan too so you can try that as an alternative. This is a good regimen for twice or three times a week. 

Try it and see what happens.
http://dreams.art-reverie.com/index.htm

----------


## Gez

Forget cheese.
Cod liver oil for the win!

----------


## lucid_touch

1. I really like chedder

2. It has given me nightmares, fantasy, erotic, and regular life like dreams.



Cod liver oil could be beneficial to dreaming especially because it has omega 3 fatty acids in it. Good for the brain cells.

----------


## Beef Jerky

hmm.. i shall be trying tonight and i will repost the effects tomorrow after school

----------


## dreamaccount2000

> _Originally posted by PhowaBoy_
> *An interesting thread ... wish I could post the link here... "Important Cheese Discovery" with a link describing how cheese can effect your dreams.
> 
> “In fact, our results show that eating different types of British cheese can make your dreams more interesting so sleep could now become a whole new adventure.” 
> 
> I propose the following experiement and survey:
> 
> Pick your favorite cheese and have a few slices before bed time.  After dreaming try to summarize how you think your dreams have changed since eating cheese before bed.
> 
> ...




Here is an intresting article on cheese and dreaming... I have not been able to find this kind of chesse where I live though


Blue Stilton is often eaten with celery, or added to cream of celery soup. Alternatively it is eaten with various crackers and biscuits. Traditionally, port is drunk with blue Stilton.

A 2005 study carried out by the British Cheese Board discovered that when it came to dream types, Stilton cheese seemed to cause odd dreams, with 75% of men and 85% of women experiencing bizarre and vivid dreams after eating a 20g piece of the cheese 30 minutes before going to sleep.

White Stilton is, by itself, sometimes considered to be unfinished. It is often blended with other materials, such as chocolate or dried fruit. Otherwise it is often served with fruit cake.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stilton_cheese

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You know I can't remember where I got this, but I remember something about "Oh, don't eat pizza before bed or you'll have messed up dreams."

Would be interesting if it's because of the cheese? So that'd be mozzarella. Unless it's from the tomato sauce, or could be the garlic.

I'll give all 3 those a go separately at some point and let y'all know the results.

----------


## adamL28

Wow thats an interesting idea   :smiley:  

I'll have a nice big lump of strong cheddar cheese before bedtime (now) and i'll post what happens in the morning.

Good night!

EDIT: Nothing   :Sad:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I ODed on Camembert, gruyere and truffle mousse patè last night, and I think I had a nightmare, but I can't remember it very well

Though I do recall having a bad stomach ache all night and couldn't sleep well at all

----------


## Folqueraine

1. What type of cheese - and where was it made?  
Cheddar, very tasty, very mature. Made in (I believe) South-East England. Edit : it&#39;s in Surrey.

2. How do you feel the cheese has affected your dreams?
I could recall in details 3 dreams, although none was lucid. The last one was a false awakening, although I didn&#39;t actually reach lucidity.

Edit : one of them was nightmarish since it featured a black & white guro manga part where young girls were variously dismembered. There was however no anguish about it.

----------


## EagleEye

I had a small slice of 4 cheese pizza before bed. 

I had 3 really vivid, non-lucid dreams. One was a nightmare.

----------


## EagleEye

Sorry for the double post.

I had about 1/4 cup shredded cheddar cheese right before bed on March 7th. I had one so-so LD and 2 non-LDs. The non-LDs were quite active and vivid.

----------


## Super_Kal

so how much cheese do you need in order for it to work?

----------


## SKA

I&#39;ve heard it said that Cheese can give nightmare&#39;s. With this I assume Cheese can have a DreamIntensifying effect making Dreams more vivid, clear and Lifelike: I can see how many people would experience this as being overly intense and thus they label it nightmare.

I have never tried this before though. I can and therefor I will tonight. Haven&#39;t got any other specific ILD-techniques to focus on ATM so.

I can answer the first Question allready. I will answer the 2nd tomorrow, when I&#39;ve got the results.

1. Old, yellow cheese. It&#39;s older and therefor Dryer, more crumble-ish and more salty. It&#39;s Dutch Cheese, which is some really tasty good cheese.

2. Will post tomorrow.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

I&#39;ve been eating a wee piece of cheese every night at bedtime since I read somewhere that cheese & dreaming were connected somehow. Usually it&#39;s just a chunk of plain mild chedder, sometimes I&#39;ll mix it up a bit and have a laughing cow instead (do you guys even have that in the States?). I&#39;ve noticed no real results at all. Usually I grab a coupla crackers to go with, I mean naked cheese? Honestly.


Kaas, right *SKA*? Dutch cheese is da bomb. We toured a Gouda cheesery(?) Mmmm mmmm good.

----------


## SKA

> I&#39;ve been eating a wee piece of cheese every night at bedtime since I read somewhere that cheese & dreaming were connected somehow. Usually it&#39;s just a chunk of plain mild chedder, sometimes I&#39;ll mix it up a bit and have a laughing cow instead (do you guys even have that in the States?). I&#39;ve noticed no real results at all. Usually I grab a coupla crackers to go with, I mean naked cheese? Honestly.
> 
> 
> Kaas, right *SKA*? Dutch cheese is da bomb. We toured a Gouda cheesery(?) Mmmm mmmm good.[/b]



Kaas. That&#39;s right  ::D:  Cheese from Gouda is especially good round here.  :wink2:  And the cheese isn&#39;t the only product from Holland that&#39;s fiiiine  :tongue2: 

Actually I had a rather stressfullnights (what girlfriends can be good for sometimes... -_-) and it didn&#39;t allow me to get any rest so I wasn&#39;t able to sleep all night. I DID eat a Cheese sandwitch, but had no sleep. Well at least it was really tasty  ::D: 

I&#39;ll try again soon. Maybe tonight I&#39;m not sure yet as there are other things I wanna try out too.

----------


## thedogsmeow

Ok, I just had one slice of American cheese. I am only able to get 5 hours sleep tonight. I will edit this post with the results in the morning...

Edit: I have a vague remembrance of my dream, however it was not lucid. lol

----------

